# Lemon (Bad Car)



## RhoKappa

This is an American slang expression.  A lemon is a car that is very bad in terms of maintenance.  Many things tend to break down, usually one part after another.  Quite often, they refer to cars that are recently purchased, and to the owner's dismay, they end up costing much more than what the owner paid for it.

1. Neznaika bought a used Lada, but the week after he bought it the starter failed.  He repaired that, then the alternator failed.  This car is such a lemon, I would not be surprised if the engine fails next week!

Есть ли русское выражение?


----------



## Rosett

It can be the same, «лимон» - новый или (слегка) подержанный автомобиль, который постоянно/часто «сыпется», то есть, требует ремонта в одних и тех же (или в разных) местах.


----------



## Albert Kyarunts

RhoKappa said:


> This is an American slang expression.  A lemon is a car that is very bad in terms of maintenance.  Many things tend to break down, usually one part after another.  Quite often, they refer to cars that are recently purchased, and to the owner's dismay, they end up costing much more than what the owner paid for it.
> 
> 1. Neznaika bought a used Lada, but the week after he bought it the starter failed.  He repaired that, then the alternator failed.  This car is such a lemon, I would not be surprised if the engine fails next week!
> 
> Есть ли русское выражение?


I'm not sure if the same would be commonly understood. Probabley, "ведро (с гайками)"/ or "хлам". However, for the sentence, my suggestion is "хлам". This car is such a "хлам". Эта машина - просто хлам.
Actually, there are many ways to say that. It is also quite common to say "убитая" or "убитая в хлам". It's kind of slang though.


----------



## Rosett

Albert Kyarunts said:


> I'm not sure if the same would be commonly understood. Probabley, "ведро (с гайками)"/ or "хлам". However, for the sentence, my suggestion is "хлам". This car is such a "хлам". Эта машина - просто хлам.
> Actually, there are many ways to say that. It is also quite common to say "убитая" or "убитая в хлам". It's kind of slang though.


Lemon is not убитая машина. Most often, it’s even a brand new or a low-mileage car, or otherwise great looking body at least. There’s no apparent issues. All the problems are hidden and will emerge as you drive.


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> It can be the same, «лимон» - новый или (слегка) подержанный автомобиль, который постоянно/часто «сыпется»


I'm afraid лимон is not used in this sense.


----------



## Albert Kyarunts

Rosett said:


> Lemon is not убитая машина. Most often, it’s even a brand new or a low-mileage car, or otherwise great looking body at least. There’s no apparent issues. All the problems are hidden and will emerge as you drive.


The word "лимон" doesn't make sense to me at all. "Убитая" или "хлам" is may also be told about a car with hidden problems, there is no matter of its look. Being honest, there is no word that would mean exactley the same as mentioned in TS's context. "Кот в мешке", maybe? Then there is some sort of playing with time needed. So the car was "кот в мешке", and actually is a "убитая в хлам"


----------



## Vovan

Статья на Википедии, посвященная этому слову и его истории:
Lemon (automobile) - Wikipedia
На Мультитране есть такой перевод: *барахло*. Слово хорошо тем, что ассоциируется одновременно с тем, что что-то барахлит, и с товарами сомнительной ценности с блошиного рынка.


----------



## lena55313

ШехтА (жаргонизм). Купил машину, оказалась полная шехта. Этимологию не знаю, возможно, от слова шихта - только на переплавку.


----------



## Rosett

Albert Kyarunts said:


> The word "лимон" doesn't make sense to me at all. "Убитая" или "хлам" is may also be told about a car with hidden problems, there is no matter of its look. Being honest, there is no word that would mean exactley the same as mentioned in TS's context. "Кот в мешке", maybe? Then there is some sort of playing with time needed. So the car was "кот в мешке", and actually is a "убитая в хлам"


«Лимон» could be a brand new car with zero mileage from a dealer, nothing to compare with «убитая». Generally, it could be almost anything that belongs to advanced technology.


----------



## lena55313

Rosett said:


> a brand new car with zero mileage from a dealer,



About a new car we can say посыпаться (a verb) Купил машину. Месяца не прошло, как она посыпалась.


----------



## Albert Kyarunts

Rosett said:


> «Лимон» could be a brand new car with zero mileage from a dealer, nothing to compare with «убитая». Generally, it could be almost anything that belongs to advanced technology.


Have you ever herd of this word in this context? I hadn't.


----------



## Kalaus

Not quite what you are asking, but high-maintenance cars are often said to be "begging for food" -- "жрать/есть/кушать просит". The same metaphor can be used (mutatis mutandis) to refer to low-maintenance vehicles. Here are some actual quotes from online chat rooms/boards:

- Читаю вот посты по теме...И настроение повышается-не у одного у меня чудо-юдо зверь бочка-троглодит мои карманы опустошает, когда *часто жрать просит*)))))))))))
- Машина тоже *кушать просит*, амортизация и все такое. На оплату денег не остается, ну остается там кое-что за газ заплатить...
- Машина исправно бегает, *кушать просит*, как всегда, очень *мало*.
- Купил себе праворульку 2,5 литров. Машина после опеля резвая, но и *кушать просит много*.


----------



## kngram

Попробуйте в этом контексте использовать идиому "эта машина вся рассыпается".
Например: "Недавно купил автомобиль известной марки, а он сыпется (весь рассыпается)".


----------



## Rosett

Kalaus said:


> Not quite what you are asking, but high-maintenance cars are often said to be "begging for food" -- "жрать/есть/кушать просит". The same metaphor can be used (mutatis mutandis) to refer to low-maintenance vehicles. Here are some actual quotes from online chat rooms/boards:
> 
> - Читаю вот посты по теме...И настроение повышается-не у одного у меня чудо-юдо зверь бочка-троглодит мои карманы опустошает, когда *часто жрать просит*)))))))))))
> - Машина тоже *кушать просит*, амортизация и все такое. На оплату денег не остается, ну остается там кое-что за газ заплатить...
> - Машина исправно бегает, *кушать просит*, как всегда, очень *мало*.
> - Купил себе праворульку 2,5 литров. Машина после опеля резвая, но и *кушать просит много*.


«Кушать просит» на пробег (бензин, главным образом), плюс естественный износ. Не подразумеватся, что сама машина часто ломается без повода.


----------



## Rosett

Albert Kyarunts said:


> Have you ever herd of this word in this context? I hadn't.


You may want to find multiple occurrences on Internet.


----------



## Albert Kyarunts

Rosett said:


> You may want to find multiple occurrences on Internet.


I've already checked it, so there is nothing like that - just the tool for peeling a lemone. Maybe you would be so kind and provide an example for us?
It may be a regional slang, like "жбан" (Rostov-on-Don area) and "контейнер" (in general case) .


----------



## Rosett

Albert Kyarunts said:


> I've already checked it, so there is nothing like that - just the tool for peeling a lemone. Maybe you would be so kind and provide an example for us?
> It may be a regional slang, like "жбан" (Rostov-on-Don area) and "контейнер" (in general case) .


«Вот поедешь в Штаты - сможешь разбираться, где машина-лимон, а где путевая.»

«Лимон – это автомобиль (зачастую новый), у которого проявились дефекты сразу после того, как он был куплен. В принципе, так можно назвать любое транспортное средство с многочисленными и существенными недостатками, и вообще любой продукт с большими недостатками, мешающими использовать его по назначению.»


----------



## Albert Kyarunts

Rosett said:


> «Вот поедешь в Штаты - сможешь разбираться, где машина-лимон, а где путевая.»
> 
> «Лимон – это автомобиль (зачастую новый), у которого проявились дефекты сразу после того, как он был куплен. В принципе, так можно назвать любое транспортное средство с многочисленными и существенными недостатками, и вообще любой продукт с большими недостатками, мешающими использовать его по назначению.»



In both of examples provided by you - the contex is associated with American and British usage of the word. I'm getting more confident that there is no examples of in-conversational usage of the word among russian people. Kind of senseless to me, and I'm pretty much sure to many of russians.


----------



## Kalaus

Rosett said:


> «Кушать просит» на пробег (бензин, главным образом), плюс естественный износ. Не подразумеватся, что сама машина часто ломается без повода.



Потому я и оговорился - "Not quite what you are asking."


----------



## Rosett

Albert Kyarunts said:


> In both of examples provided by you - the contex is associated with American and British usage of the word. I'm getting more confident that there is no examples of in-conversational usage of the word among Russian people. Kind of senseless to me, and I'm pretty much sure to many of Russians.


Очевидно, вам не угодить, раз вы способны отрицать очевидные факты. Русский язык не заканчивается границами России, а давно уже охватывает весь мир, умножая свои богатства.


----------



## Albert Kyarunts

Rosett said:


> Очевидно, вам не угодить, раз вы способны отрицать очевидные факты. Русский язык не заканчивается границами России, а давно уже охватывает весь мир, умножая свои богатства.


Наверняка, человеку необходимо слово, которое будет пониматься русскоязычной публикой. Вы даёте ответ, который не имеет отношения к задаваемому вопросу. Оба примера, которые вы привели - лишь описывают это выражение в американском значении. Какие очевидные факты? Единственный очевидный факт - в России так не говорят, нет такого выражения. Не вводите людей в заблуждение. Да и переходить на личности, особенно в обсуждении такого объективного вопроса - такой моветон, что мне за вас стыдно.
Русский язык уже давно охватывает весь мир, а космические корабли бороздят просторы большого театра, ага


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> «Вот поедешь в Штаты - сможешь разбираться, где машина-лимон, а где путевая.»
> 
> «Лимон – это автомобиль (зачастую новый), у которого проявились дефекты сразу после того, как он был куплен. В принципе, так можно назвать любое транспортное средство с многочисленными и существенными недостатками, и вообще любой продукт с большими недостатками, мешающими использовать его по назначению.»



_*Moderatorial: *_
_*Rosett, русский язык жителей США, воздействие на него окружающих языков и проникновение в него местных калек - отдельная и очень интересная тема. Но она не имеет никакого отношения к вопросу автора данной темы. Если все же вы считаете нужным приводить здесь примеры из этого языка, то это необходимо отмечать это особо. В противном случае вы вводите в заблуждение тех, кто изучает русский язык для того, чтобы использовать его для общения в России.*_


----------

